

College students 40% less empathetic than in 1970's  - vlad
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/05/30/AR2010053003084.html

======
vlad
>>>Compared with college kids of the late 1970s, the study says, today's are
less likely to agree with statements including "I sometimes try to understand
my friends better by imagining how things look from their perspective" and "I
often have tender, concerned feelings for people less fortunate than me."

None of the reasons in the articles included the fact that students have debts
of five to six figures by the time they complete their degree(s) in their
twenties, versus zero in the 1970's, meaning that the biggest reason could be
that students feel there are fewer people worse off than they are. Also, with
more students in college than ever, there is likely a greater percent of
students from working class or subsidized-living backgrounds, again feeling
less empathy for the few people who are less fortunate, as many of these are
already in college like they are.

------
5yearFreshman
who cares?

